# Can you help me not get yelled at?



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

edit


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

If you feel you want to get into it then do, it is your baby and your right to grieve and acknowledge her in your own way. If you don't want to get into it you can just say "I don't want to talk about it now"








with whatever you choose and I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. If they don't like it, it's their problem to deal with, not yours. If they start in on you (which would be unbelievable by the way














, then I wouldn't discuss it with them at all. You are a mom to your angel, and nothing they think or say will change that.







I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh! It didn't even occur to me that I have no obligation to talk or care what they think. I'm in that "too emotional for logic" state right now. Thanks you guys. You made me feel calmer instantly!


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm sorry for your loss.









If/when you do want to let them know, it can be as simple as, "I was pregnant, sadly we lost the baby, and this bracelet is to honour our child".

Take care.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

You can just say that it is how you choose to remember your pregnancy.
Gossamer


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

You could rehearse a few different lines, from " we lost our baby, and this helps me to remember her" to "I'm not ready to talk about it. It's personal." . . . and see what feels right when the moment presents itself.

You really don't have to share at all if you don't wish to. Even with family. And your feelings are just as important as your families' feelings. Perhaps more so.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Make sure that whatever you say involves the word 'I' and not 'you'. Your decision how to memorialize your baby has nothing to do with your sister's loss, and how she handled it.

If you only talk about your own decision, it will be harder for them to find something to be mad about.

And I really like the suggestion about limiting what you tell them. You don't have to open up your heart if you don't want to.

Good luck.


----------

